# Fiber Bow carbon riser



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

TomG said:


> First of all, when I received the package, I thought it was empty, the box and foam might have been heavier than the riser itself...  The riser is less than 600 grams.


  I told you...



TomG said:


> The mat finish is really nice, however the decals are not protected (no clear coat) - I might have it painted at one point...


Just "scrap" the finiture with very soft sandpaper and use any color you like: it is so easy to custom it to your needs...



TomG said:


> All the inserts are in aluminum; a block was imbedded in the riser and machined & threaded after cure of the resin. The finish around these inserts is a little crude but is not too bad. A big negative point, there is only one stabilizer insert, for the center rod; and it came loose when I installed my central rod.


They found that problem shortly after it was send to you. I thought they told you how to adjust the thing. I think it should be a good thing to keep in touch: mail your address to [email protected]...




TomG said:


> The insert is not threaded on the outside and was locked with loctite - I think I fixed it. Also the hole for the central insert is going thru the riser. If I can get an other insert I could put something in the back.


Try to shoot it with your old stab before anything: if you change too many things in one time you won't appreciate all the changements...



TomG said:


> The limbs adjustment system is very similar to the one of the Radian. No alignment adjustment...


That's right. Non need for it, if the limbs are straight...



TomG said:


> The "bolt" has a hole going thru it. Even though it was a bit small it was easy to tap it 1/4 - 20, to adapt weights. Once I put my limbs in, I checked the alignment. I never saw a bow so straight !!!


Well. I hope you didn't enlarge the hole, as you might have weakened the strength of the bolt: don't forget that it is stressed by the limb!




TomG said:


> The grip is all right, but not great. I suspect the paint will come off very quickly. It is comfortable though, compared to what other manufacturer offer. I will still have one made very soon (Johnson Grips).


I changed it too, with an adaption of a Hoyt grip.



TomG said:


> I haven't shot the bow yet and cannot wait any longer... I'm dying...


Before you shoot, contact [email protected] to hear about the insert going loose...
Enjoy and let us know!
Since it is a completely new technology and fabric, all impressions are very wellcome! Don't hesitate to contact the producer if you think you found an improvement!


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

OK, I just heard the producer...

The glue to use for fixing the insert that resists to torsional stress is

3M Scotch-weld Epoxy Structural Adhesive DP460 

Remember to keep the surfaces well "scratched" so that the glue works at best!

If you want, you can fix the insert going with a 35-40 mm long screw from the rear: the insert is long enough to keep both that screw and the stab-rod-screw.

If it happens you want to tap the "bolt", let the producer know: he wants to know the results of your tests and offers you 2 spare bolts...

Let me know if you need some more infos (or tips)


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

I forgot! 

If you need assistance from the italian dealer, the email is [email protected]


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

TomG said:


> I just received the new fiberbow carbon riser. I will try to make a review of it.TomG



Where can one find out more info on the fiber bow?

Bill


----------



## bis (Feb 2, 2005)

www.fiberbowarchery.com


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I bought the riser through Sport Arco e Frecce [email protected] They have the bow on their web site. the price is with Italian taxes. The shipping charges to Dallas, TX was 45 Euros.

Aragorn,
Check your PM

TomG


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I managed to put the bow together and shoot a couple of round yesterday... WOW !!!! :mg: :mg: :mg: The bow just flew out of my hands (in my sling  ) and I barely could hear it. This was the most silent bow I ever shot - and people that know me, know that I always had a silent bow... The decal on the bow says high frequency noise reduction, it is really true...

I've always shot heavy risers for their stability, strength and low vibrations... I wanted to try a carbon riser for a long time. I had to wait for the right one and for the money to be here   . I have no regrets so far. It is a fantastic riser.

Scott at Johnson grips is making a grip for it, and the new PSE Expression limbs are on their way... This will be a sweet shooting machine... Hopefully it will be ready for the Aggie Invitational next weekend.

TomG


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW! What a review!!!

It is even more enthusiastic than mine!

Hope you will enjoy it... and don't be bored in getting all your arrows into the 10...


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

Have one on order, after reading the above I can't wait to get mine (Arco e Frecce are out of stock but will be getting a delivery early next week)
Tom G keep us posted on developments.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Mick Ed,

You won't be disapointed. You will probably need to make an other string for the bow. The one I had on with the axis produced too much brace height.

Like Aragorn said, try is first with your regular stabiliser to compare and add weight away from the riser to see how it help stabilise the bow. And for once you can do this without toring apart your shoulder...

TomG


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

As the riser is slightly deflexed, it is normal to have a brace-height a bit higher than usual: mine is about 3/16" higher.
Try to measure the tiller-height: it is the only fixed point and won't change from one riser to another... this hasn't changed between the Best Zenit I had before and this one.
Pay attention to the "groove" of the grip: the more groovy it is and the more brace-height you will have, so you should then measure the tiller to be reliablely sure nothing moved...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm... welll......

Hope I haven't started a series of addicted fibermen!


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Chris,

I always check my brace height from the string to the center of the button hole.

This wasn't a surprise for me, My green horn didn't use the same string as my axis nor did my "late" Yamaha alpha EX... This is no problem for me. This is just a good reason to make a new string...  

I should be able to post picture after saturday. Hopefully with the new grip...

TomG


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

TomG 
I'm shooting an axis at the moment too (long limbs 44lb.) What poundage limbs are you shooting with the new bow? Guess the fibrebow is going to feel completely different.

Chris 
Yes it was you that got me interested too, I hope you're getting a commission on sales


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Mick Ed said:


> Chris
> Yes it was you that got me interested too, I hope you're getting a commission on sales


Well. it may sound weird but... no.

I only had 2 risers gratis (i still have the N.1 but I have to gice it back to the producer) and lots of support, but no money nor commissions on sales.
Not for now, at least 
But anyway I'm not doing it for money... I'm doing it because when I was young the bow was heavy for my shoulder, now that I'm not so young anymore the bows were still so heavy...
After I tried the first time, I only thought "Well, I know somebody that with this bow in his hands could do 600 in indoors on the first tournament" (not me, obviously!).

But untill then, there is hope for anybody to increase their sensations if not their score!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

This thread is worthless with out pictures!


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

See photos at:
http://www.fiberbowarchery.com


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Mick Ed,

I have 45# 68" limbs on my axis right now. It is a little bit too much, so I have some X-pression on the way, in 42#. The main difference was the reaction of the bow, it jumps out of you hands... fantastic...

TomG


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

Got the same problem , thinking about getting some 40 or 42s


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom G
How do your limbs weigh up on the new riser compared with the Axis? Limb weight seems to be in the middle of the limb adjustment range with Hoyts. while other risers I have owned weigh the stated poundage at the minimum setting.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I haven't been able to get a fair comparison. Right now the limb bolts are 5 turn out - a little extreme - and I get 45# out of them, which is about what I got one time out of the axis when backed out around the same amount. But the brace height issue is still not fixed. So as I said I cannot make a fair comparison, but so far it looks the same. What have you found Chris ?

TomG


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## bis (Feb 2, 2005)

TomG, nice equipment, nice pics  
What's the overall weight, now ?


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*Price?*

Hate to be rude,but what does the carbon riser cost? I didn't see a price on the website. thanks dave


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

570 euros, roughly the same in dollars + shipping


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

For outside of the EU, you do not pay local taxes. You only pay taxes thru your country customs, if they ask...

In my case I payed 480 Euros (without taxes) + 45 euros. I was lucky enough not to have to pay import taxes... The total would be roughly US$ 630. It is more expensive than the other top of the line risers but has no comparison... It's like trying to compare a regular BMW and a McLaren BMW... (not that I ever drove any of these... :sad: :sad: )

TomG


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

You paid 480 euros, I paid 570!!!! Oh how I love the Tax man........NOT


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Mike,

I was just lucky enough to go through customs without being taxed... Love them right now...

TomG


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

It looks alot like the popular fiber handled bows like the ROLAN, DAKOTA and surprise though obviously more substantial. Interesting questions will be

1) how is the durability

2) what is the cast compared to a machined riser using the same limbs

3) will it maintain its stiffness after a couple 100.000 shots

4) what is the vibration frequency- I know from personal experience that some bows that are very smooth during the shot can have a vibration frequency that is tough on my elbow. it will be interesting to see after these things are in the tournament scene and experience about them is developed, will anyone complain of heightened joint stress

5) does the solid handle present problems in stiff wind?

sounds like a good idea, hope it plays out well


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

bis said:


> TomG, nice equipment, nice pics
> What's the overall weight, now ?


The final weight is 5 pounds. I have 2 weights on the top limb bolt, 1 big weight on the lower limb bolt, 4 weights at the end of the stabiliser, 1 internal + 2 external weight on the right side rod, 3 internal and 2 external weights on the left side rod. I think that's enough for now...

By the way, I received my new PSE X-pression limbs... They look awsome with the bow (picture soon, forget my camera). I 've been shooting Green-Horn limbs for almost 10 years (3 different pairs), i really missed big on the new technology... They are so smooth and fast...
On the web site they look white, but they are metallic silver on the outside(front) and dark metallic grey on the inside.

TomG


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*grip*

Thomas.

Lemme get this straight... you have a JOHNSON grip on that bow?

OH YOU JUST WAIT TILL I TELL JAMES!!!!! You are in big trouble mister!! :teeth: 

Adam


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Adam,

I would have had ask James, if I was in Houston. After all, I shoot where Scott works. I didn't have to wait and send the riser... James made the best grip I ever shot, but Scott's are pretty darn good too.

And also, I'm not sure I can talk with him after I let him down on the release... :embarasse :embarasse :embarasse 

TomG


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

TomG said:


> I haven't been able to get a fair comparison. Right now the limb bolts are 5 turn out - a little extreme - and I get 45# out of them, which is about what I got one time out of the axis when backed out around the same amount. But the brace height issue is still not fixed. So as I said I cannot make a fair comparison, but so far it looks the same. What have you found Chris ?
> 
> TomG


I suggest to measure the tiller-height on the "old bow", than report the same tiller-height on the FiberBow. As this riser is slightly deflexed, you HAVE to have a brace-height that is higher than normal. How much it is higher depends on how your grip is modelled.

I had a standard medium wooden grip on the old bow and an adaapeted high plastic hoyt grip on the fiberbow, so the brace height had a small increase of 1/8"
If you keep the same kind of grip the increase of braceheight should be about 1/8-1/4"

Another tip: just take a picture (or a drawing) of the limb-tip curl when it is on your old bow and adjust the brace-height on the fiberbow so that the curls are exactly the same.

Ciao


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Here are some more pictures, with the new grip... It was difficult for Scott at Johnson Grip to make one, but it is awsome...

As you can see the string is perfectly aligned. I wasn't able to be perfectly centered with the camera, but normaly even the stabiliser is aligned...

TomG


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, it even looks great too! :thumbs_up


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Leighton,

It does look great. But the best part is that it shoots great. I was told this week-end at the Aggie invitational that the bow was very quiet. I couldn't tell as I was used to have limb savers on my old limbs... (my new x-pression do not have limb savers).

It was nice to go shoot a whole tournament without having pain in my bow shoulder, as I hardly train (max 2 time a week, and not many arrows). I even managed to shoot 564 - 562. A lot better I thought I could do...

TomG


----------



## Aragorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Tom: don't forget how to shoot! After a while, you get used to the bow and feel confident and relaxed, and simply forget how to shoot!

This is the onlyu defect I found in this bow!


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*xpressions?*

i thought they were white how come urs look black?


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Tecshooter,

The X-Pression limbs are not white (as I also thought from the catalog pictures). They are silver on the outside (away from the archer) and dark gray on the inside. This is fairly weird, but cool...

TomG


----------



## Mick Ed (Oct 28, 2005)

My Fibrebow arrived! Looks great and is as light as a feather, started to assemble the bow and found that the sight block holes were unthreaded :angry: Do I shell out 25 euros for shipping send it back then wait two or three weeks for the replacement, or do I tap the holes myself?
Decided to buy a tap and do them myself, £5 for the tap and 15mins or so (with my heart in my mouth) the job was done Another worry is the fit of the limbs in their pockets (They're very loose) the bottom one fell out when I inverted the riser to fit the top one. Anyway after a bit of juggling I managed to get it strung. So far I've done a very rough tune with my old limbs (new ones haven't arrived yet) and shot a few doz arrows indoors and am well pleased with the results. When the new limbs arrive I'll spend some time on tune and balance. So far I'd agree with TomG as regards finish,grip and feel. I would add that I think the button hole is a tad too near the shelf (My Beiter rest just about fits without fouling the shelf) I reckon there might be a clearence issue with High profile fletchings.
On the box it said refer to instructions enclosed? (there was none).
Like Tom I will change the grip to a higher one at some point (any chance of a close up pic of yours Tom?)
On a positive note I think me and my new riser are going to get along just fine once we've become better aquainted.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Mick,

Concerning the grip, you'll find out it is not easy to make one. Scott struggled at first but got it done. If you are ever interested he can make more, now that he has it figured out, but it might be pricy (~$100). It can be made the way you want.

The rest is low on the shelf but I haven't found out any clearance problem ( aluminum with 4" feathers).

Let me know what are your feelings after several training sessions or tournament... I really believe that it is the ultimate recurve...

TomG


----------



## Regius (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyway, after only two Years, what a great satisfaction.... 

http://www.mauronespoli.org/ or http://www.fiberproduction.com/

Thank you All.

Regius


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone hate their fiberbow and want to, say, sell it to me? 
Lesli


----------



## filoktetes (Feb 11, 2007)

there is one for sale at buymybow.com


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

filoktetes said:


> there is one for sale at buymybow.com


Ouch, the convertion works out to more than a new one!!! to bad as it would be nice to have


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK YOU! I've been turning the internet upside down looking for one. 
How is that more than a new one? It's in Euros, right?

"Nieuwprijs zonder extra's € 599"
Anyone know what language it's in? It looks like for extras it's 599. If it is, what would the extras be? Should I splurge and get them?

Thanks!!! 

Lesli


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

just for you info paul jager already has grips for the fiberbow ready to go and they are way better than anything out there


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

dead eye dick said:


> just for you info paul jager already has grips for the fiberbow ready to go and they are way better than anything out there


Thank you, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## filoktetes (Feb 11, 2007)

That language sure is Dutch, 

All extra´s are different grips, clicker plates, colours, etc.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Has anyone shot the new FB Barebow 8.99?


----------

